# Iui or natural cycle ivf



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I've just hopped onto this board as I turned 40 last week.  In the last year I've had two rounds of icsi NHS funded as my partner has azoospermia and we had surgically extracted sperm.  The first rounded ended in miscarriage and round two in July was a bfn.  Apparently the sperm had very poor morphology although I'm guessing my eggs weren't great given my age. 

We are all out of sperm and have accepted that donor sperm is the way forward.  My clinic suggested iui as I've had no issues arise from tests and my tubes are clear.  However, I'm wondering if natural or modified natural cycle ivf might give more chance?  We could probably afford two lots of iui or one round of ivf.  The success rates for iui are so low it scared me.  I'm really scared I'll never have a baby.  I just don't feel I can go through a fresh cycle of ivf again with full stimms as I found it so gruelling the last two times. 

Have any of you had natural cycle ivf?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi there,
Never had IVF and sorry I can't help. But debating myself what to do next. Think I'm getting my AF, meaning cycle #5 is unsuccessful either.  Think I kind of decided for our first IUI, and my Dr suggested Clomid on CD5-9, then a trigger shot and IUI. I'm 40 and DH is 41, TTC for #1. 
I'll be doing this in Riga as i did all my tests over there and it's close to home. And much cheaper. And I'll also be discussing IVF options too. I have to say I'm absolutely petrified of IVF.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi - not quite in the same position but we had 2 x IUI then IVF. IUI is quite a low success rate, they told us to be prepared to try 6 times... If you can only do it twice, I think your chances are higher from IVF but the clinic can share their success rates and how many times they think you'll need to try. I had short cycle IVF which was fine. Could you talk to them about changing your protocol as there might be something on lower meds? 

Good luck with it


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you, Vickster.
Think will only try 2 IUIs and discuss other options. Was your IVF successful? What's your age?
Need to read more about IVF and what to expect from it.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Russki,

I'm 39 so only just younger than you and yes, the IVF worked. We did that after the 2 IUIs. Think the IVF varies hugely depending on which protocol they put you on, so would be worth a chat with the clinic - mine had info leaflets that they sent out to me so I could get my head around it before chatting through with the consultant. Good luck : )


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.  I'm swaying more towards doing modified natural or mild ivf now!  It's so hard to know what's best really.  Stimulated full ivf is probably best for success rates but I don't think I can put myself through it again and I do seem to take ages to recover from it.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Magic, where are you getting your IVF done? And is it your first baby you're trying for?
I hardly know anything about IVFs and bought a couple of books off Amazon today. Also booked an appointment with a reflexologist next month. Why? Well, want help from anyone who can can help me conceiving. I know we've only been trying for 5 cycles (naturally) in total, and it looks like this cycle is BFN again.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Got AF this morning. Not sure what ideas spotting for 5 days. Hmmmm. Anyway it's here now. I'm ready for Clomid+trigger and IUI for my next cycle. So I'm off to Riga next Wednesday for check ups, scans, ultrasounds etc to. Will keep you posted from there.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Meeting with my doctor last Wednesday went very well! Had a HSG check with dye for Fallopian tubes and they're both OPEN! My left which was blocked is absolutely OPEN!! And I'm growing 2 follicles, one is almost 10mm and the 2nd is 9x6mm! Waiting for a dominant one to grow up to 20mm. So far so good and relieved about the tubes. Oh and the doctor said I got a beautiful lining! She was very happy with it! A much better improvement from March and previous times when she checked. 
Had my 2nd ultrasound on Saturday, and got 3 follicles in total! 18, 17 and 15mm.  And tomorrow morning I'll be injecting myself with Ovitrelle And I'm scheduled for IUI on Monday, 1pm! DH flew over and we will use his fresh stuff. Doctor is very happy with my endometrium and lining.  Thickness of endometrium was 10.5mm. she keeps saying everything looks so beautiful inside! Fingers crossed for me!
All went well yesterday. 2 follicles grew to 20mm each! 3rd follicles was around 15mm, I believe. Risk/chance/potential of twins, doctor said. endometrium grew to 14mm thick. DH's washed sperm was high class! Doc was very happy with everything! Then they put me on a drip, and gave me more drugs to take till testing 2 weeks later.
HCG and progesterone blood tests need to be done on 10th and 12th receptively. Told my dad about the procedure and ask him not to ask me for updates or raise hopes or expectations. I'm very calm about it all. Love all scientific side of it all. One of my friends called me a geek! Haha also told my acupuncturist and she's very pleased with the results. Asked the doctor if she thought that acupuncture made any difference in how things are so far, she highly recommended to carry on with acupuncture, and I will. flying home tomorrow night, resume my volunteering which I've missed and starting a little part-time job at the local NHS hospital, as an administrator. This part-time job will allow me to move freely if needed a second IUI as I'll definitely coming back here. The care is just outstanding! Positive thinking is a must but won't be too upset as I've got a plan B and C if/when it comes to it. We've been checked out and we're not infertile which is a main thing. We're just giving a little nudge to make things happen sooner/quicker. Fingers crossed for us


----------



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I've just turned 40 and about to embark on IVF number 2. I was 38 first time and have a son from the treatment. We had two IUI before and one was BFN the other failed before we could complete the treatment. I actually found IVF better than IUI. Felt like there was more control over our chances. The treatment does take its toll, but I think what ever you do it does as the majority of it is stress for me. I'm not sure I even noticed the side effects of the drugs anD treatment, as I was so focused on the chance to have a baby. It's such a personal thing, we all experience it and cope differently. Don't be afraid though, you're not alone. X


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Toad and for sharing (and all the other ladies!).  It's good to hear others' experiences and opinions.  Since my original post we've pretty much decided to go for a full ivf with donor sperm and will probably change clinics.  Just waiting to have bloods done and can then book a consultation.  It'll probably be either Nov, Dec or Jan depending on when I feel mentally ready.  I still feel battered from the second go and I'm struggling a bit again with the miscarriage from Feb.  I think it's because I would have been due a few weeks ago and feel like I should be at home with a baby right now.  I'm sure it'll pass and I'll be raring to go again soon.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola lovely ladies, had my HCG and progesterone blood tests today and results came to me after 3 hours! With a little message:

Please find attached your results which are indicative of a positive pregnancy test. You can print this PDF file and pass to your GP/Midwife team.
NORMAL Progesterone levels during pregnancy:
1st trimester (weeks 1-12):
32.6-140 nmol/L

And my progesterone level - 131.9
And HCG - 100.9

I can not believe it! And still can't believe it!!! I'm in shock, I think!!!
Called my clinic in Riga, chatted with my nurse (told me to carry on with my vitamins which I'm still taking after IUI), and then with my acupuncturist! DH is over the moon! 
And I thought AF was coming as boobs became sooooo sore a couple of days ago! And nipples are sooooo sensitive! Don't even know dpos when I felt it as I've stopped following and monitoring symptoms. I haven't even POAS! 
My next HCG and progesterone blood tests are on Wednesday. Will report then.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

If all is ok with the female home inseminations are also an option.....

Good luck ladies.


----------



## gwinethblack (Oct 5, 2016)

I would rather go for ivf than iui because it has better chances in the end. Also if your egg quality is not bad than why would you waste your time and strength on iui when you won’t even be sure that it will result in something? You know, if choosing between the cycles you will have to have the appt with the doctor so it’ll be he who will tell you is it is okay to not to moderate your cycle or maybe you will have to. It will raise your chances of getting pregnant but it is done only if needed to be.


----------



## gwinethblack (Oct 5, 2016)

PS. In my clinic as I have been talking to a manager they have said that it is only dr who decides on it. And when I am there for the initial consultation I will be given the long or short protocol depending on my reproductive system’s state.


----------

